# Liquid Ivermectin (Eqvalan) on Manuf. backorder until next year!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Eqvalan (liquid ivermectin) is on backorder from the manufacturer (muriel) until next year sometime!
Just my luck! Now what?
I always use the liquid (drench) because its put in their drinking water. I have 80 plus birds and no one to assist me with individual dosing (cattle/swine injectable type). It takes care of a wider selection of internal and external parasites and especially NOW while I'm treating for cecal worms this puts me in a bind
The other wormer of choice for cecal worms is Fenbendazole, but its too risky and I don't want to use it!
I've been researching this for almost 2 weeks now - not alot of information about cecal worm treatment for pigeons. It mostly refers to chickens and turkeys.
Why isn't anything ever simple!
Anyone have superior knowledge about cecal worms in pigeons? And a good/safe flock treatment?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

foy's has the ivomec drench in stock.. so it says... it is expensive....


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Waynette,

For the past two years I have been using moxidectin (quest gel) it's a horse wormer and comes in a syringe. It is completly safe for birds while they're breeding and feeding babies. As a matter of fact I wormed them last week.

This wormer even kills any parisites that bite your birds and i was told it stays in the birds system long enough to kill all the cycles of the worms.

If this is something you might be interested in using let me know and I will give you the method on how I prepare it for the water (it's pretty easy)

Walter


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i heard you can take ivmection (horse wormer) 1 tsp to a gallon of water what's everyones feed back on that(this coming form a guy who has had pigeons for 40+ years


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry covenant lofts did not see your post there befor i posted


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CAwQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Seagles also sells MOXIDECTIN for pigeons its labled under the Australian Pigeon Company. 125mls for $21.00 . 5mls to 1 liter of drinking water


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestions.
My brain is fried looking up all the different wormers to see what they kill 
Does MOXIDECTIN kill CECAL WORMS?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Since I didn't know anything about cecal worms, I decided to do a bit of research.

It seems cecal worms infest gallinaceous birds, and pigeons and doves do not belong to that order (they are from the order columbiformes). (Warniing: This statement may not be correct, if the references I used were speaking in general terms and did not mean to exclude all other orders of birds).

From Merriam Webster online dictionary:

*cecal worm*: a worm parasitizing the cecum ; specifically : a nematode worm of the genus Heterakis (H. gallinae) that *infests gallinaceous birds* and serves as an intermediate host and transmitter of the protozoan causing blackhead.

From this link, 
http://www.helium.com/items/1389163-poultry-cecal-worms
in an article by Daryl Peters:



> Anthelmintics is the name for drugs that can be used to expel infesting worms. An example of this drug that can be used in the case of cecal worms is fenbendazole, which is a broad-spectrum benzimidazole anthelmintic.


----------------

From Wikipedia:



> *Gallinaceous birds*
> 
> Taxonomy
> Kingdom: Animalia
> ...


---------------------------------------------



> *Pigeons: scientific classification:*
> Kingdom: Animalia
> Phylum: Chordata
> Subphylum: Vertebrata
> ...


----------------------------------

*Moxidectin
*
From the Australian Pigeon Company website:
http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/medications/medications.html



> Category Anthelmintic
> Active ingredients _Moxidectin_
> 
> Moxidectin is regarded as the bird wormer of choice by most veterinarians. It is effective against roundworm, hairworm and any external parasites that feed off body fluids (i.e. mites, pigeon flies).


I have some *Moxidectin Plus*, which has also the ingredient _praziquantel_, for tapeworm.



> Moxidectin Plus is a fully water-soluble palatable syrup. Added to the drinking water for 24 hours, it clears roundworm (Ascaridia spp.), hairworm (Capillaria spp.) and tapeworm (cestode) infection. It is also effective against all external parasites that feed off body fluids, including mites and pigeon flies (Pseudolynchia spp.). Moxidectin Plus also eliminates airsac mites (Sternostoma spp., Cytodites spp.).


----------------------------------

So, it seems both Moxydectin and fenbendazole are anthelmintics (word comes from anth- (variant of anti ‘against’ ) + Greek helmins, helminth- ‘worm’ + -ic) and means, in medicine, something used against (parasitic) worms. 
_
(Don't ask me a week from now what "*anthelmintic*" means. LOL)._

It would seem both would work against cecal worms, since both are anthelmintics. However, to give an idea how different medicines are discovered and applied, the Australian Pigeon website gives a somewhat detailed explanation on ivermectin and moxidectin:



> Often how products work and how they were developed is really interesting. Moxidectin is no exception. There is a group of chemicals called macrocyclic lactones. Within this group are two sub-groups. One group is the avermectins. This includes ivermectin, which most fanciers would be familiar with. The other group is the milbemycins. The milbemycin group only contains two drugs, namely milbemycin and moxidectin.
> 
> Incredibly, ivermectin was originally isolated from the fermentative broth of a fungus called Streptomyces avermitilus. Researchers having found such a useful drug in one type of Streptomyces kept their eyes open for further species that might yield even more useful drugs. Eventually another was found in, of all places, a golf course in northern Victoria and it was from this that moxidectin was isolated. ...


And more details on the biochemical interactions of these medicines:

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/medications/medications.html


Larry


----------

